# Seite nicht gefunden Seite



## Rai (6. August 2004)

früher, wenns zum Beispiel eine Domain nicht gibt,
kam ich zu der MSN Suche... jetzt werd ich zu ner incredi ( mailprogramm ) Suche weitergelitet,
allerdings finde ich da keine Einstellung im IE 
( also dass die Einstellungen da wie früher sind  )


----------



## Trinity X (10. August 2004)

*IE-Search - Registry editieren*

Hi,

öffne mal den Registry-Editor über "Start" - "Ausführen", schreibe dort in die Adresszeile *regedit* und drücke die Enter-Taste.
Gehe in den Schlüssel:
*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search*
Wähle auf der rechten Seite den Eintrag "SearchAssistant" mit Doppelklick aus und trage dort wie folgt wieder den Standard-Suchassistenten ein: 

"http://ie.search.msn.com/{SUB_RFC1766}/srchasst/srchasst.htm"

Die selbe URL trägst du auch bei "CustomizeSearch" ein.

Jetzt bist du aber noch nicht fertig....gehe nun in den Bereich
*HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\* 
Beim Unterbereich "Main" ist vermutlich ein Eintrag, den du entsprechend ändern mußt auf 
"http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch"

Die URL´s selbstredend ohne Apostroph 

Eigentlich müsste deine Suche jetzt wieder wie bei Standardkonfiguration funktionieren.

Greetz
Trinity


----------

